# Finally feel frumpy enough to do something about it



## vickie gee (Jun 2, 2013)

I have reached the limit of what I will let hormones, stress, middle-age, and life do in the way of getting me un-fit. I don't just feel unfit. I FEEL FRUMPY AND I'M NOT GONNA TAKE IT ANYMORE! The mirror is telling me so. My clothes are telling me so. People are telling me so with comments like "back when you were a beanpole" or the most recent by a co-worker "get your little fat butt over here". Babies may have little fat butts but it makes me angry at myself that I have gone from a jay-bird butt to a fat butt as a term of endearment. Oh, then there is my sister who USED TO struggle with weight. Dear sis stepping up behind me and chanting ever so sweetly "your back side is getting wide." Urghhh. Well, yeah, My muffin top needed some company I suppose. Now I am seeing that the backside of my waist has grown the ever-dreaded-no this can't be happening to me-back crack. Yeah, a back crack of the abdomen. I guess that is where muffin top overflows to. I need to lose 20 pounds and by golly I have decided to do it. If I lose 20 pounds I will still be 10 pounds heavier than when I had my first childbirth and weigh the same as what I weighed when I had my second childbirth. Because I was a beanpole in my younger years I weighed 121 preggo in 1975 and 131 preggo in 1978. I recently reached 151 and I am 5' 4". I want to get down around 130 and not just lose weight but I also want to go back to spaghetti arms since I have officially reached granny-arm stage.

Oddly, what really got me decided to do this was compliments I received recently when I got my thin, shabby, style-less hair, cut into a flattering do. I enjoyed the compliments although reading between the lines I picture people were thinking "now that is sure an improvement from the crap your hair had become and my my have you not put on weight?" I began thinking "you know I have not always felt like chopped liver, maybe I should try a little harder at being foxy-once-again." So now more recently when I receive compliments on my new spring/summer clothes of capri pants and tops along with hair looks nice kudos I get to feeling encouraged to do something about shedding some pounds.

So, last week I started being a stronger person. I cut back portions, ate more salads, stayed away from the ice cream, and then went to the health food store to buy healthy foods. I eat a lot of healthy food anyway. But I eat too much food...plain and simple lack of discipline and of course I eat too much comfort food. So I made a purchase which has started me on a game plan. I started this product 4 days ago and I have already lost 4 pounds. I cheated Friday because friends came to visit while passing through on vacation and we went to an outdoor Mexican restaurant with live music and I really did enjoy my well-deserved crawfish enchiladas and margarita.

Ok, so here is the product. My food store tells me they are selling cases of it. The claim is that it burns fat, satisfies hunger, fights cravings, and is low glycemic index. Also is soy free, gluten free, dairy free, and is vegan. I mix it with almond milk or rice drink. It tastes wonderful, has no filler ingredients or artificial colors, sweeteners or flavors or preservatives. Didn't mean for post to be so long but basically it has a mixture of organic sprout blend, weight loss and stress management blend, organic glucose management blend, and probiotic/enzyme blend. http://www.gardenoflife.com/Products-for-Life/Weight-Management/RAW-Fit.aspx Ok, gotta run and get some yogurt to sub for mayo in my cole slaw. I will keep you guys posted! Cheerleaders welcome here by all means.


----------



## SampleMM (Jun 3, 2013)

Congrats on getting started Vickie! Starting is the hardest thing, when you are actually dieting it is much easier. I wish you much success and can't wait to hear how it's going.


----------



## vickie gee (Jun 4, 2013)

SampleMM said:


> Congrats on getting started Vickie! Starting is the hardest thing, when you are actually dieting it is much easier. I wish you much success and can't wait to hear how it's going.


Thanks for the encouragement. I turn 58 in a month and dropping a size would be cause for me to celebrate. In a month I hope to near my goal.


----------



## Debby - LB (Jun 5, 2013)

thanks for the link that sounds like something I could use! congrats on getting yourself on the right track! boy do I ever need a hair-do too!!


----------



## vickie gee (Jun 8, 2013)

I am still doing well with my eating habits. Almost. Yesterday I rewarded myself with a tiny cup of Italian ice cream aka gelato (sp?) from a new shop here. A chocolate shop! Oh boy oh boy. Anyway, it was a tiny cup and was sooooooooo good. I warded off the chocolate demons and left without a further purchase.

Now, if I can just get on track with a daily brisk walk for at least 30 minutes. The brain is willing and so is the body but the schedule says no.

Ok, so here is another weapon I have discovered at my health food store. It is so good and good for you. You mix it in water. I don't spend money on bottled water. I am a country gal and so I just take a pitcher of well water to work with me and drop in one of these packets. There are actually 3 different flavors and I love them all. It is helping me to drink lots of water.

http://www.nowfoods.com/Foods/Better-Stevia/Products/Better-Stevia-Beverages/Pomegranate-Berry-Sugar-Free-Drink-Sticks.htm


----------



## Tab (Jun 11, 2013)

Keep up the awesome work. I was back on track too and then I caught a cold. Sometimes it feels like there is a conspiracy! Anyways, good reminder, overlooking cute, BEING HEALTHY is what it is all about. Cute arrives at the same time as healthy.


----------



## vickie gee (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks. I am not losing pounds at the rate I had hoped but can tell that some inches are leaving. The really important thing is that I feel energized. I used to be so lethargic driving home everyday. Now I do not. As long as I see progress I am positive that I will get back to wedding size (eventually).

I have been using 5 pound weights for fifteen minutes a day working on the arms. That has been taking the place of a snack.

Tab, I am so glad you posted. I know you really went through a rough time health wise. I do still pray for you. Although not everyday but when I do it is a prayer just for your continued healing and it is always while I am driving in the early morning and always at the same spot along the Farm to Market Rd. Hope you are back on track with all your goals soon.


----------



## Tab (Jun 12, 2013)

Vickie, Thank you so much. That brought a tear to my eye. Prayer makes ALL the difference. I think my boys are miracles because I was never normal in the woman dept. I think I may have always had a sick ovary, and the offender is out. I'm proud of you for really taking control. I'm inspired! Today I'm feeling good enough to start back in the exercise department. My exercise ball is standing alone telling me to use it lol. No excuses for me! All about the healthy.

Keep inspiring us!


----------



## vickie gee (Jun 13, 2013)

Trying on bras in front of a 3-way mirror yesterday was sure a motivator! Urghhhh! To the tune of No More Mister Nice Guy I am singing No More Misses Back Crack. Gotta just say no to cookies, cake, ice cream, bread, and all my other frenemy food. Truthfully, I am really enjoying making a meal out of nothing but a fresh veggie. Tonight is yellow squash!


----------



## vickie gee (Jun 14, 2013)

Soooooo, This morning I stepped up on the scales. This plan kicked in 2 1/2 weeks ago and I have lost 8 pounds. The emoticons seem to be missing here so (happy dance and celebration bounce!)

I have eaten 6 heads of romaine lettuce since inception of the war on weight and used it in the place of wraps,hamburger buns, bread, and have eaten lots of creative salads. Also pickles, pickled okra, pickled green beans, olives, nuts, snacked on carrots until I feel like a bunny. But it is working. Also been using Ezekiel tortillas.

In-laws will be here this weekend so likely I will cheat on the diet but will try to do so as little as possible. You know how get-togethers are. Had mine with my dad yesterday early for fathers day. No food, just discussion of his chemo that begins next week. I hope the stress of this does not make me fall off the cheese cake wagon.

Another aid in the battle of the bulge I have tried is chia seeds. Who knew??? cha cha cha chia

My friend that came to stay with us two weeks ago shared the secret with me. Keep them in your drinking water at all times. They swell up and keep you filling full and also keep you hydrated. They take on the taste of whatever you put them in. In my case the flavored water but I am told you can put them in anything from salsa to pudding and it will give it a little crunch. It was gross looking at first in my water (gross as in looks like tadpole eggs) but I have grown to love them!


----------



## Tab (Jun 14, 2013)

I have used Ezekial bread, I didn't know they made tortillas. Sounds like a good egg wrap in those! 8 Pounds is WONDERFUL! I have wanted to try chia seeds. Sorry about sensitive questions but do they back you up or cause any digestive discomfort?


----------



## vickie gee (Jun 17, 2013)

Chia seeds cause no problems at all for me. In fact, all this eating healthy has taken away my dependence on acid reflux prescription. I have incorporated a bit of raw ginger everyday and am taking a pill called DGL Ultra from the health food store. DGL is deglycyrrhizinated licorice. And the brand I buy is flavored German chocolate.





Ezekiel 4:9 sprouted grain tortillas are wonderful. No GMOs! Six grains and legumes, nine essential amino acids, and packed with protein!


----------



## vickie gee (Jun 18, 2013)

I bought some fresh kale at the health food store. While searching for kale recipes online I found a recipe for a stew that had kale, sweet potatoes, and chorizo. Just so happened my neighbor had given me some sweet potatoes and the in-laws had left some jalapeno polish sausage links here. It also called for diced carrots, garlic, onion, and a host of seasonings. I had it all but the chorizo so I subbed the jalapeno polish sausage. It was delish. My new favorite stew. My neighbor had also given me some baby portobellos so I stuffed them and cooked them in cooking wine.


----------



## vickie gee (Jun 22, 2013)

So my girl friend says to me "Aren't you on some kind of 30 day diet or something? How is that working out?"

And I told her "so far I've lost 25 days."

lol-snort-lol


----------



## vickie gee (Jun 23, 2013)

Happy to report tape measure shows 1 inch loss in hips and 1 inch loss in thighs. I went through a mountain of capri pants and shorts that had been put away because they were too tight. Was able to add 3 to current wardrobe that now fits. So if I start making a "too big for me pile" really soon that will be progress!


----------



## chandab (Jun 23, 2013)

Sounds wonderful.

I've lost 5# in the last month or so. All that walking I do everyday getting horses to and from pasture is really helping.


----------



## vickie gee (Jun 24, 2013)

Good for you! I think the heat is also a contributor to the weight I lost this weekend. I even cheated with cornbread and still did not go overboard. It was too hot to put up hay this weekend but we had to. Really zaps you. Limiting myself to one portion of stuff really helps. I used to have a second and third. I am really missing desserts so tonight I made me up a little parfait for my afternoon snack for tomorrow. Bottom layer is mandarin oranges/smarties, next layer is Greek yogurt sweetened with a little stevia, and top layer is blueberries. I made a salad tonight with fresh sweet corn, onions, tomatoes, chick peas, pinto beans and avocados. The dressing was a little oil, red wine vinegar, stevia, a little bar-b-que sauce, and a bit of lime juice. It was very satisfying.


----------



## vickie gee (Jun 30, 2013)

My neighbor just sent me garden fresh tomatoes and cucumbers. Making gazpacho asap



.


----------



## vickie gee (Jul 5, 2013)

This week one person told me that I had lost weight in my face. I guess that should be taken at face value.





Another one told me my pants were getting baggy.





I realize that my goal of 20 pounds in a month was unrealistic. Still, the weight is coming off. The best part is how I am carefully shopping for healthy food and researching recipes, nutrition, and healthy living. I am taking colloidal minerals daily as well as pro-biotics. I had to run in Wal-Mart today for a couple of items from the produce section. As I looked around at the shoppers I realized so much (not that I wasn't already aware) that WE have become a country of unhealthy people living on fast food, junk food, soda, and the fructose. I want something better.


----------



## vickie gee (Jul 28, 2013)

So last night we had a family crowd of more than 30 folks go out for a meal to celebrate my Dad's 84th birthday. As many of you know he was recently diagnosed with leukemia. He has began chemo and sadly those side effects are taking their cruel toll on him. Anyway, we all gathered. I ran into an old school classmate who coached my boys back in the 80's in little league back when I was "team mom". I went over to say hi to him and a couple that were my brother-in-law and sister-and-law decades ago. He told me that he had just remarked to them "that I had not changed a bit." The former in-laws wanted to know "what is this secret to the fountain of youth?" I told them about a couple of months ago choosing to eat healthy, try to rid myself of almost all pharmaceuticals, figure out what supplements my body needed, and make time for exercise. They made me feel so encouraged and they were genuinely interested.

Anyway, I have lost 10 pounds which in itself does not sound like a big deal. But my stomach has really shrunk and I just don't have the cravings I used to. I have lost 1 1/2 inches in my hips and 2 inches in my thighs. I can tell that some lean muscle in developing in otherwise flabby areas. What I really love is that my hair has gotten thicker! My husband used to look at me after I first woke up and tell me my hair looked "like a stump full of granddaddy spiders." He IS such a romantic! He has also lost 10 pounds with my changes in cooking. He did not need to lose any but he says he feels much better. He has even been doing a lot of research on food and cooking healthy and has made a list of things we need to add to our healthy groceries as budget permits.

Lastly, I changed my protein powder from the weight loss formula to the meal replacement. The ingredients are just about the same and this one costs $10 less. My first canister if chocolate cacao and it is very good. I am not sure if I thought I did not have the will power to change my habits or if I earnestly thought that it would not matter. I made the decision, found the will power, and it has made a difference. I am now checking out nutrition and health articles, books, and forums that can give me further knowledge to treat my body well. Bottom line is I am the one that has to choose to do it and stick with it.


----------



## chandab (Jul 28, 2013)

Great news Vickie, keep up the good work. Unfortunately, I gained back part of the weight I lost this spring. I fell back into some bad habits, which I'm working on kicking, but its hard.


----------



## vickie gee (Aug 6, 2013)

I tested myself today for candida (yeast overload in the gut). It can cause weight gain and for some time I suspected that I might have it from years and years of eating sugary foods and being on an antibiotic for a lengthy time (I had chronic cystitis years ago). Anyway the simple test I did this morning showed significant candida. Not overload, but significant. Likely the fact that I almost never use sugar helps. So now I have a new diet. No cheese, no fruit, no wine, and no to way too many other things. Oh boohoo! This is sure not how I want to lose weight. I want my mushrooms back! Anyway, today I picked up different things that are recommended to aid in the war on my gut. I bought kefir, a cleanse supplement, acidophilus, and some teas (peppermint, ginger, and licorice). This ain't fun.


----------



## vickie gee (Aug 24, 2013)

SampleMM said:


> Congrats on getting started Vickie! Starting is the hardest thing, when you are actually dieting it is much easier. I wish you much success and can't wait to hear how it's going.


Well, SampleMM I have to say this was surely most encouraging and just want to thank you for pointing out to me that starting is the hardest. There is no telling how many times before I told myself that I needed to figure out what to do to lose some pounds. Thinking about and doing it are two different things. Once I was committed it was fairly easy.

Now (3 months since I began doing something about the weight I had gained) I can happily report that I am 15 pounds lighter. I am wearing clothes that used to be too tight and on the rare occasion I buy something new it is a size smaller than what I used to wear.

But more importantly than improving my looks I have improved the way I feel.



So actually the weight gain was a blessing in disguise. Had I stayed the skinny person I was for half a century I would have always eaten my share of processed food, sugary food, and fast food. Being skinny is not good if you are not treating your body well with what goes into it. Now that I have lost weight I will continue to explore ways to treat my body well. Next step (after completing the candida cleanse) will be getting rid of the hormone replacement therapy prescriptions I take. I am already arming my arsenal for that.





Also happy to report that I am caffeine free. I had not done sodas in years but I am finally done with getting caffeine from tea and coffee. The coffee I have in the mornings now is actually good for me. It is a blend of Mediterranean herbs, grains, fruits, and nuts that are roasted and ground to brew and taste like coffee. Also I have found so many herbal teas that I just love to have a cup of. Right now I have a jug of plain decaff tea sun brewing for our tea for the weekend.

I just want to say if anyone has been thinking about improving weight/health you _*can do it once you decide and commit. *_Nutrition is key. Don't starve yourself and think you are going to lose weight.


----------

